# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  کد متلب در مورد پردازش تصویر

## sodaaa

با سلام به دوستان. من در مورد ایجاد کد متلب برای استخراج ویژگی از تصویر با تبدیل ویولت (دوبچیز 4) مشکل دارم .توضیحش اینه که در مقاله گفته شده هر باند فرکانسی بعد از تبدیل ویولت شامل ضرایب 2*2 هست و چون برای استخراج ویژگی باید عملیاتی روی این ضرایب انجام بشه ، من نمی دونم چه جوری باید این ضرایب رو در متلب نشون داد.  در ضمن خواسته شده این عملیات روی ضرایب مربوط به 3 تا از باندهای فرکانس بالا انجام بشه چه جوری باید این باندها رو تشخیص داد؟  می خواستم اگه از دوستام کسی این کدو میدونه برام توی این تاپیک بذاره. پیشاپیش ممنونم.

----------


## sodaaa

سلام دوستان کسی می دونه چطور میشه اول تصویر رو بلاک بندی کرد و بعد ضرایب ویولت رو از این بلاک ها استخراج کرد؟

----------


## sodaaa

منظورم اینه که چطور میشه توابه تبدیل ویولت متلب مثل dwt2 رو روی ماتریسی که شامل 1000 تصویر هست اعمال کرد؟

----------


## f.riyazi

سلام. کسی هست که بدونه معنی این خط دستور چیه و چه کاری انجام میده دقیقاً!؟

e2=im2uint8(e)

----------

